

Customizing the Cocoa (OS X) Text System [2006] - js2
http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~jrus/site/cocoa-text.html

======
js2
I saw that it was news to at least one HN reader that ctrl-a can be used to
navigate to the beginning of the line in a shell. I suppose there may be quite
a few OS X users who aren't aware of the flexibility of OS X's text fields.

